# Sausages !!



## Jennywren (Nov 29, 2010)

When i went on the DAFNE course , i was told not to count sausages but to me this doesnt seem right , have always been told previously that we had to count sausages . I know things change but this is one of those changes that i always find myself questioning , im sure my bs spike slightly after having sausages


----------



## bev (Nov 29, 2010)

Carb values for sausages can vary from zero to eight so it depends on your ratio - we certainly have to count all carbs so dont understand why you have been told not to count them.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2010)

Good quality sausages should be very low carb - go for the 90% pork varieties  I don't count them, usually just count the huge pile of mash that goes with them!


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 29, 2010)

Had some really nice meaty local sausages recently and they were 5 each. Had 3 of them so definitely needed to count them. 

Strange idea. 

Rob


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 30, 2010)

I reckon it would depend on the sausage, some are full of breadcrumbs and would surely send your numbers up. I've started buying really good ones from the local butcher, he does my bacon the way I like it too. They cost more it's true, but for the few I eat it's worth it. I might have a grill up on a Saturday or Sunday but that's usually it. I did use some of his venison bangers in a casserole last week. Yumm.


----------



## tracey w (Dec 3, 2010)

On dafne they tell you not to count lots of things including veg and baked beans.

Which I was fine with on MDI, however on a pump you have to count everything, i certainly count sausages but use a slower bolus due to fat content.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 3, 2010)

DANFE rules state that you only count if the total carb amount is over 10g, so as part of a meal in amongst other carbs you could count them.....I would just check the carb info supplied............if they are substantial enough, their in..........


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

tracey w said:


> On dafne they tell you not to count lots of things including veg and baked beans.
> 
> Which I was fine with on MDI, however on a pump you have to count everything, i certainly count sausages but use a slower bolus due to fat content.



Yes, I was told not to count pulses of any kind (beans, lentils etc.), but you do have to watch out for the sauce.


----------



## shiv (Dec 3, 2010)

I would check the carb info on the packet. They may be very low carb, but if you have two or three they soon add up!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

shiv said:


> I would check the carb info on the packet. They may be very low carb, but if you have two or three they soon add up!



Two or three? I thought you were supposed to have the whole packet!


----------



## shiv (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha, I was trying to be modest!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Two or three? I thought you were supposed to have the whole packet!



Don't tempt me


----------



## FM001 (Dec 3, 2010)

I never include my sausages when working out the carb content of my meal as they contain 90% pork, but some of the cheaper supermarket brands and those found in pub menus may contain as little as 40% pork, the rest is made up of fat and fillers (breadcrumbs)  in this instance I always count them as 5g of carbs each as a rough estimate.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Two or three? I thought you were supposed to have the whole packet!



you missed the sauce!


----------

